
Cars That Talk to Each Other Are Much Easier to Spy On - privong
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/cars-that-talk-to-each-other-are-much-easier-to-spy-on/
======
vonklaus
Interesting read. Collaborative data could revolutionize how humans interact
with the world. A cooperative model can eliminate redundancy and optimize the
finite resources we have. Predictive medical diagnosis and personalized
treatment, less roads and infrastructure, nations pooling resources and
information and a united growth strategy.

This comes with privacy concerns. I don't want to wave my hands at them,
because they are very real, but our world is very very public already. Vehicle
data is much less likely to be the linchpin in an exploitation and tracking
model. Cellphones, employment information and social graphs can paint a much
more granular picture. I am really long on sharing DNA information as it has
the biggest upside, but as one would expect, has the biggest risks.

People use cars much differently than they used:

* ride sharing

* less younger people owning vehicles

* urbanization eliminating regular driving

* real-time communication limiting travel needs

* everyone being broke as fuck (me)

So I imagine it will be non-trivial to do this soon if society begins to share
cars on the grid Uber/lyft etc, and more privately among family members. The
upside would be less need for infrastructure, ability to predict and deploy
infrastructure, repairs and improvements and the holy of all holies:

Routing traffic sanely on the 405 in LA or the LIE in NY and evenly
distributing it as much as possible.

So, I am not worried about it. It is net worth it in my opinion. The new VPN
is going to be a 64' classic without even a tape player.

------
elsamuko
> "The vehicle is saying 'I'm Alice, this is my location, this is my speed and
> my direction.' Everyone around you can listen to that,"

So, basically like the cellphone everyone already has in their pocket.

